# power windows



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

do they make power windows for a 2dr if they do how can i do it because i dont have power windows


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You can either source it from a wrecked 200, or buy an aftermarket kit from pretty much any mag has tons of places to get them.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Or why not just get the motors and everything you need from a 4 door b13 that had pwr windonws


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

i dont know if u can do that because the drivers door has all the windows conected 2 that one and that peace would be ugly but i dunno if theres any other way but please note if there is


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It would work if you only used the front 2 switches, but like you said would look weird with a 4 door switch and only have a 2 door.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> It would work if you only used the front 2 switches, but like you said would look weird with a 4 door switch and only have a 2 door.


is there any way i can use the back 2 switches


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

B14 power windows and NX power windows won't work in a B13. I shouldn't say that, I'm sure you could retrofit it somehow, I've put power windows and locks in a truck that never was intended to have them. You can use 4 door B13 mechanisms and motors, however you need to swap the cable system from your 2 door B13 onto the motor from the 4 door, because the 4 door cables are too short or some such nonsense. If you don't mind not having control of the passenger's window from the drivers side, then yeah, you could use the single rear switches. I used all aftermarket power windows and switches because it was going to be easier and the cost was going to be close to what used B13 parts would have cost me. I also did aftermarket central door locks (no switch needed). Mine looks OEM as well. Go here to see the pictures of the install and finished product: 
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=93597
If you want to go the aftermarket route, try eBay or contact me and I can hook you up for close to eBay prices.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

toolapcfan said:


> B14 power windows and NX power windows won't work in a B13. I shouldn't say that, I'm sure you could retrofit it somehow, I've put power windows and locks in a truck that never was intended to have them. You can use 4 door B13 mechanisms and motors, however you need to swap the cable system from your 2 door B13 onto the motor from the 4 door, because the 4 door cables are too short or some such nonsense. If you don't mind not having control of the passenger's window from the drivers side, then yeah, you could use the single rear switches. I used all aftermarket power windows and switches because it was going to be easier and the cost was going to be close to what used B13 parts would have cost me. I also did aftermarket central door locks (no switch needed). Mine looks OEM as well. Go here to see the pictures of the install and finished product:
> http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=93597
> If you want to go the aftermarket route, try eBay or contact me and I can hook you up for close to eBay prices.


did those switches come with the kit i can only find the pods and what did u put in frist the locks or the windows


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The switches all cost the same, so I don't know why nobody on eBay has these push/pull sytle. I put the power locks in first.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

toolapcfan said:


> The switches all cost the same, so I don't know why nobody on eBay has these push/pull sytle. I put the power locks in first.


it says u can buy ILLUMINATED SWITCHES or non ILLUMINATED SWITCHES do u think those are non ILLUMINATED SWITCHES


----------

